# Pregnant or fat?



## PandoraAlicePenelope (Apr 2, 2016)

I got two girls tonight and they are huge. Don't know why or if they have been around any males or not.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Phoene (Dec 21, 2017)

How old are they? It is hard to tell if they are prego or fat from these photos. Could you get them to stand up by putting a treat above their heads?


----------



## PandoraAlicePenelope (Apr 2, 2016)

Age is unknown unfortunately. I contacted the person i got them from and she didn't know. Said she's had them without males and had them for a couple of months. I'm wondering if it's true or not but idk. She also said she saved them from being food. 

I can try. They are kind of nervous of me at the moment. I'll try as soon as I can. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

I don't have experience with pregnant rats, but they look a lot like my rather chubby girl Latte. Your girls also have their fur kinda puffed in those photos, which makes them look a bit larger than normal. 




Is the cage they're currently occupying in the picture the cage they were previously living in? Because if so, I can see how they could get quite fat from lack of exercise (although to be fair my girl Latte gets plenty of exercise yet still manages to be chunky - she also has a more "stocky" body type than my other females so even at a healthy weight she always seemed pretty large).


----------



## PandoraAlicePenelope (Apr 2, 2016)

This was as good as I could get lol









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## PandoraAlicePenelope (Apr 2, 2016)

Oh this is just a carrier thing i have them in for a little bit. Setting up their temp cage & didn't wanna put then with the others just yet. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

They still just look chubby to me. No prominent lump like I've seen in other posts with pregnant rats.


----------



## PandoraAlicePenelope (Apr 2, 2016)

Ya I think they are just chubby lol. But I guess I'll see. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

Hehe, yup. This is a picture of my girl Latte so you can see the chubbiness (she does love her almonds!):


----------



## PandoraAlicePenelope (Apr 2, 2016)

So adorable!! Hoping I just have some fatties on my hands haha

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## PandoraAlicePenelope (Apr 2, 2016)

Fatties lol. 
They are in their temp cage for the night now. Not in this small thing lol









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

